# How I brush my girl...



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry, we do the same thing! I'm always sneaking up on sleeping Beau, poodle comb in hand. Otherwise, unless I put him up on the grooming table, he just walks away when you try to do his legs. Guess I can't really blame him.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure, if it's possible with standard, but with my medium I just sit down on the floor, put Loki between my stretched legs (he is lying on his back) firstly with his head to me and brush his front legs, then I turn him with his bottom to me (still on his back) and brush his back legs. It's much more comfortable than brush him on the grooming table. And when he want to fight, I can hold him using my legs


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, its nice to know other folks have the same problem. Panda hates having his legs combed. I try to make it easy by starting with a wood pin brush, then a pin brush, then the comb. But he still hates the comb. I often brush/comb him on the couch. But when I need to "get serious", I need to spray plenty of detangler so he goes on the table. Panda hates the spray. I'm guessing the smell is just too strong. I wish I could make him like the whole experience. I have sure tried to make it as positive as I can.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Brushing Tips*

I recommend that you invest in a good grooming table and brush your dog at waist level so there is not too much bending. Even a young groomer with a great back will feel 100 years old wrestling a dog on the floor. This will also give you much more control over your dog. If necessary you can use the grooming post that comes with some tables to secure your dog, but make sure you always keep a hand on her for her safety and that the collar is not tight. Usually a dog will settle down when on a table and restrained by a collar.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I use a towel on a coffee table. Once the dogs are on the table the seem to know I mean business. If I try to brush them on my Knee they don't behave. They are licking, squirming sitting etc.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha literally goes to sleep as soon as I start. I have tried the pin brush but I don't like it, so we just use a comb. No spray. I start with her legs, then her head, then body, then last her tail. As soon as I am finished she jumps up and prances around, she knows she is pretty! lol When she is at the groomer which is every week they do it on a table and she knows to stand still.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a hard enough time getting a comb through Panda's coat, even with brushing first and high-end detangling spray. I could never comb without brushing first. I dont know if Panda's coat is unusual, or if its that the hard water here in Florida leaves residue on the coat, or what.. ::dontknow:

And Im using the comb everyone raves about: the CC poodle buttercomb.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hee hee hee I have the opposite problem. As soon as I touch a brush Ralph comes running and sits in front of me waiting for me to brush out his poodle suit. He sits for a bit then lays completely stretched on his side. If I try to half a** it and only do one side he puts up a big fuss! He insists i do his entire body. It's really funny!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> Hee hee hee I have the opposite problem. As soon as I touch a brush Ralph comes running and sits in front of me waiting for me to brush out his poodle suit. He sits for a bit then lays completely stretched on his side. If I try to half a** it and only do one side he puts up a big fuss! He insists i do his entire body. It's really funny!


That IS funny! My two give me the spoo eyes and martyred sighs, but they put up with it. My pit bull who had allergies LOVED to be brushed; as soon as I pulled out the vacuum she would come and wind around my legs with her ears flat and much wagging of her tail, because I would massage her all over to loosen the hair, then vacuum her up. She just LOVED that--I wonder if it was because she was always a little itchy from the allergies. In fact I pulled out the old blue vacuum the other day and I imagined I could still smell her fur in it


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou used to fight me, but I started giving little training treats while I brushed her in the few seconds she wasnt fighting me, then I strted needing less treats each time, and now she lets me brush with no treats, because I give her 1 high value treat at the end! I start with her sides (chest and back too) front legs, neck, back legs, tail, ears and head and face ( the head and face is her least favorite part of it, but she does ok) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Zmyjka said:


> I'm not sure, if it's possible with standard, but with my medium I just sit down on the floor, put Loki between my stretched legs (he is lying on his back) firstly with his head to me and brush his front legs, then I turn him with his bottom to me (still on his back) and brush his back legs. It's much more comfortable than brush him on the grooming table. And when he want to fight, I can hold him using my legs


I do Molly like this too! I line brush her whole body then put her on her back to do her legs.....She has usually gone to sleep while I do her body, but wakes up when I do her legs. She will protest a bit but settles down after a minute or two.
I sit on the floor too!
It is actually just as relaxing for me too! I enjoy the quiet time we have!:hug:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Bridget will not, has never (maybe she cannot) lay on her back, so that option is out for me. If I try to turn her on her back she fights be like a terrified maniac. Maybe just one of her quirks.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max does not like his legs brushed either. He will put his head down and try to block me. I usually put a towel on our freezer and brush him there. He knows when he is there it's time for business and tolerates being brushed. I still am limited on how much time I can spend on his legs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Specman said:


> Max does not like his legs brushed either. He will put his head down and try to block me. I usually put a towel on our freezer and brush him there. He knows when he is there it's time for business and tolerates being brushed. I still am limited on how much time I can spend on his legs.


Good excuse to put him in a Miami!


----------

